# Solo Piano recording and sheet music



## Daniel Petras (Aug 31, 2016)

A solo piano work I composed and performed several months back. A sort of fuse between Chopin and Ragtime. Piano is my second instrument. I made the sheet music available today for anyone interested:

Recording: 

PDF: http://sonorityscape.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Goriadons-Marxachov-DP.pdf


----------

